# Street Music on Orchard Road



## Thaistory (Jun 23, 2014)

I was in Singapore 2 years ago and saw these guys playing some really cool "sapcedrum music".

I'm just wondering if they're still around, or were they troubadours?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

haven't seen them.,, maybe they were part of some program ...

will look one of these days again


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

i was there recently and i have not seen them anymore , i love orchard


----------

